# tömegsport



## Encolpius

Tiszteletem! Van a magyar *tömegsportnak *megfelelő angol kifejezés, szerintem a "mass sport" nem olyan gyakori, ha egyáltalán használják, tudom, megkérdezhetném az angol fórumban, de attól tartok, mint ahogy már ott lenni szokott, nem értenének. Ha konkrét példa kell, íme legyen: valami szinte már tömegsport lett a haszánkban, vagyis inkább átvitt ételemben érdekelne egy angol kifejezés...a csehben is megvan a calque, tehát nem tudom, honnak jutott el hozzánk. Köszi.


----------



## Zsanna

Azt nem tudom, hogy mennyire gyakori, de a _mass sport_ jó fordítása a tömegsportnak.


----------



## javamonkey

Az angolban a _mass _szó nem túl pozitiv ha emberekre használják,
viszont van a _spectator sports _kifejezés. Ez nagyon hasonlit a magyar tömegsport szóhoz.


----------

